# OK you Tarpon gurus



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

Need some 2 cool advise . This Tarpon fish been on my "bucket list" for quite some time & I am at the age wher I need to speed up my scratching  I will be down south next month Port I area for 5 days . What the fishing like that time of year & names of some reputable guides?
Thanks ,
Matt


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Still early there*

I always did better there late fall - but if I was goin lookin it would be on the outside third of south jetty - biggest mullet I could get an let em rip on incoming tide, used to see em surfacing around the deep water in front of CG station -- some REAL hosses show up about October.

Gilbert Vela might be willin to chase em for you, and some snook as well.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If you want tarpon, fish every day you can in August/September. My friends quit driving to South Padre in the late '80s for tarpon, we hammered them instead in POC, which is a lot closer.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Gilbert good guy/guide*

Scratched Snook of the list with Gilbert but he out of town that week 



TrueblueTexican said:


> I always did better there late fall - but if I was goin lookin it would be on the outside third of south jetty - biggest mullet I could get an let em rip on incoming tide, used to see em surfacing around the deep water in front of CG station -- some REAL hosses show up about October.
> 
> Gilbert Vela might be willin to chase em for you, and some snook as well.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*One factor usually determines Tarpon prescence*

When the rain minnows (bay anchovies) are schooled tight in the jetty channel you can count on tarpon being around, if you have good sonar you can usually pinpoint the fish around 20' gulping mouthfulls of minnows - **** pop/coast hawk:fish: time then, we will usually lower several on rods in holders under a strike drag, let the waves do the rest --

OR when the jetty ends look like this in late September


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*HMMM*



Troutman123 said:


> Scratched Snook of the list with Gilbert but he out of town that week


Well if ya can't get Gilbert I've found a pattern thats pretty consistent on big snook the Brownsville ship channel docks and piers are loaded with snook now --

the entrance to San Martin lake, at night on an outgoing tide is good as are these docks (freeline a big mullet under them with heavy gear)

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=25.96799,-97.356817&spn=0.00516,0.010568&t=h&z=17


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thanks TT*

Appreciate the heads up


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Check out the jetties at night. Also, give Capt. Skipper Ray a call he should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

I jumped two at SPI a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

I've caught tarpon on SPI every single month of the year. My favorite spot is definitely in the east cut and a hole I know about up the arroyo. I generally just sight cast live finger mullet to them off the jetties. Speaking of the Arroyo - there were a few rolling in front of the boat ramp in the county park yesterday. When I threw my cast net near the cleaning table I soon found out why - monster menhaden stacked up around the dock.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Captain Todd Lohry is your guy. He has his jetty dog boat set up to specifically target tarpon.

http://www.spisportfish.com/

I went out to the jetties today and two guys had 2 hook ups back to back in the channel. They were using really light mono and snapped them off very quickly. They were both in the 60 lb range.


----------

